# ROCKPRO64 image boot from micro SD card failed.



## sutra (Jun 4, 2022)

dd the image to micro SD card:


> sudo dd if=FreeBSD-13.1-RELEASE-arm64-aarch64-ROCKPRO64.img of=/dev/da0 bs=1M conv=sync status=progress


and when boot, it stucked here(OCRed text from photo):


> Consoles: EFI console
> Reading loader en vars from /efi/freebsd/loader.enu
> Setting currdev to diskopi:
> FreeBSD/arm64 EFI loader, Revision 1.1
> ...


----------



## diizzy (Jun 4, 2022)

arm/RockChip - FreeBSD Wiki
		

Read the 4K one


----------

